# Brauche ich einen speziellen XML-Parser?



## HP-Bexter (1. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage, ich will ein Programm schreiben welches XML Datein (ODX Datein) öffnet und in einer Baumstruktur darstellt. Will vielleicht das Programm danach verkaufen, desshalb sollten die Komponenten Freeware oder zumindest keine problemmachenden Lizenzen unterliegen. Was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen? Einen speziellen Parser?

Gruß


----------



## byte (2. Jan 2008)

Nimm StAX. Das ist Teil der Java 6 API und sehr schnell.


----------



## HP-Bexter (2. Jan 2008)

Hi,

danke für deine Antwort, werde mir das mal ansehen!

Gruß


----------

